
Show HN: Anonymous location-based chat, with emojis - captainbenises
https://www.cow.chat/
======
captainbenises
Hi, I'm the author of . It's my take on an anonymous location based chat. It's
written in react, using node.js, websockets and a redis backend - deployed to
heroku. I'm a big fan of omegle and slack, so I took some of the best bits and
mashed them together with the gelocation API.

ps: It moos as the notification sound.

